# I.S.C.T - The compact Workshop *Musical Box* project ….



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

The (Musical Box) project came to mind a few weeks ago when some of the community Artists in our workshop were asking if I could build something for the use in our Workshop or outside when we had our NZ Hangi / Barbeques were anybody could submit their own music over a powerful speaker set up through their phone or tablet, laptops, USB etc. rather then just playing it on the same devises only.

Well, here we have it! As always build with the I.S.C.T method, and with all driver chassis easily to be exchanged if needed which was important for me to test and try out different configuration. Presently I’m looking at the Tang Bang Woofers 8 Inch to try out and which is arriving any day now from PE or an 8 Inch D8G Hi-Vi which I have already, next two 6 x 9 - 1200 Watt Lanzar already run in & used in other project build ups before. Now to top it of I will have two 10 Inch Passive Radiators mounted in the woofer section, but will keep this time the 6 x 9 sections as sealed compartments because I will have plenty of Volume available for all of them to keep changing things around.

One of the Images is showing the rear compartment which will house the electronics like as seen two 24, 36, 48 Volt power units for the amps which are all about the same size as the power units and of the same manufacturer. There will be more like Bluetooth, Volume control, cross over etc. but not quiet sure as yet if everything will fit …..

Updates will be posted as I go!

Rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

The Tang Bang has arrived shown here at first fitting. As well as shown the Template of the stand for this unit adjustable between 0 & 15 degree (this & next Image).



















Testing and setting up electronics for the last project and this one so everything has to come out for testing and to try so very many different configurations! rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there,

Just a couple of new Images of this project as I have today received my new 5 Liter pot of glue so that I can get started on this now - here it is already glued halve way through!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there again,

Images of enclosure after first coarse sanding / shaping with the last modeled slice loose as I wanted it to be easier to create the free floating compartment for the electronics!

And from later in the day first Passive Radiator fitting!

rgs UpperCut


----------

